# Anyone have or tried a Greasyhill customs smoker?



## smokngun (Jan 16, 2014)

For the last several months I've been wavering back and forth about either building or buying a trailer mounted reverse flow smoker. I've looked at Lang's and Meadow Creek and really like them but they come with a hefty price tag, I recently stumbled across greasyhillcustoms and from the looks of them they look pretty nice. The model I was looking at is similar to the Lang 60 deluxe but over $2k less!! They claim the entire smoker is built from 1/4" stock. If someone here has seen them or tried one in person please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 16, 2014)

A picture would be nice...


----------



## smokngun (Jan 16, 2014)

greasyhill2.jpg



__ smokngun
__ Jan 16, 2014






This version is $1700. The unit on the back is a charcoal bbq grill, and on the back side of the cook chamber is a turkey fryer burner. Take a look at their website it's greasyhillcustoms dot com.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 16, 2014)

Did you ask them why they are less expensive? You know they have to know their competition's pricing. They are leaving 2K on the table? Ask Lang, ask Meadow Creek, ask Greasyhill and see of the three who's story rings truest.

I was/am a peddler and the most true saying I ever heard in my years in sales is, "the ecstasy of low price never exceeds the agony of poor quality or lack of service." 

Hope you find what ya want.


----------



## buttburner (Jan 17, 2014)

do a careful websearch on this smoker.

you will find a lot of info on it


----------



## dougmays (Jan 17, 2014)

That is a very low price for that rig....i would be weary. How thick is the metal? I've got 1700 into my smoker and its smaller then that with less accessories but mine is 1/4" thick metal and performs great. I would see if you can find anyone that has tested/used one. Might now flow and heat well


----------



## ribwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh jeez, why does this same smoker keep popping up ever so often? Run , fast and as far away from this thing as you can!


----------



## buttburner (Jan 20, 2014)

Ribwizzard said:


> Oh jeez, why does this same smoker keep popping up ever so often? Run , fast and as far away from this thing as you can!


because of the price


----------



## 64driver (Jan 21, 2014)

If you want a cooker the size of a lang 60 but cheaper, check out Shirley Fabrication. I ordered one and it was about $1200 less than a Lang 60 deluxe, with a bit more overall square inches of cooking space than the Lang. Quality is top notch, customer service can't be beat. Keep in mind, they are backed up and whatever is ordered today won't be ready until late May at the earliest. Look at their Facebook page, and their website. Paul has a detailed video about his cookers on the website/Youtube.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 21, 2014)

If you have a  plasma and grinder and welder and a calculator and 2 weeks or so to cut it apart and modify it and weld it back together.....  It's probably a very good price for the steel and fabrication that has been done already...    It won't cook the way it is and you will be frustrated that you found "one more builder" that doesn't know squat about smoker design....


----------



## buttburner (Jan 21, 2014)

64Driver said:


> If you want a cooker the size of a lang 60 but cheaper, check out Shirley Fabrication. I ordered one and it was about $1200 less than a Lang 60 deluxe, with a bit more overall square inches of cooking space than the Lang. Quality is top notch, customer service can't be beat. Keep in mind, they are backed up and whatever is ordered today won't be ready until late May at the earliest. Look at their Facebook page, and their website. Paul has a detailed video about his cookers on the website/Youtube.


I second Paul Shirley

I know him and he is a great guy

I am ordering a cooker from him this spring after I get my bonus check


----------



## beefmeister (Jan 21, 2014)

Shirley Fabrication... I like it!

And give me a custom bumper for my Big Red Dog (F250)


----------



## 64driver (Jan 27, 2014)

ButtBurner said:


> I second Paul Shirley
> 
> I know him and he is a great guy
> 
> I am ordering a cooker from him this spring after I get my bonus check


 Awesome! I'm glad when a small shop like them gets more business. I jumped in line because I was able to customize it how I wanted, and the price you pay for that good of quality can't be beat!


----------



## 64driver (Jan 27, 2014)

Haha beefmeister, I hear ya!

My Ram is pretty new, so the wife already put the cabosh on the bumper idea for it. She says the smoker is enough money, I don't get any more :(


----------

